# Attention Students: You can go on study abroad.



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello,So my previous post was a little pessimistic but hopefully this one will be a little happier.My stomach has been completely messed up since the age of four. I have seen about 10 GI doctors in my lifetime and they still don't know what is wrong with it (Hence the label IBS). So, I believe that my "symptoms" are about just as bad as most of the other sufferers on this forum.On exam week I spend about 4-5 hours daily in the toilet because I get IBS D.I have recently developed a new problem that makes my "IBS" worse but even still none of this stopped me from going on study abroad.I have a blog of my trip here:http://mskehoe.blogspot.com/I have a lot experiences similar to a lot of posters here.I dropped out of the University I wanted to go to and lived at home because my stomach got so bad that it made me mentally unstable(I dropped 30 pounds from 160 lbs to 130 lbs in 2 months).But, even with all these problems and shortcomings, I will still able to do this.And so can you if you want.


----------



## yahoo (Jul 21, 2010)

thats really great to know brian, very inspiring how do you deal with living with other people? or are you living alone?


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I had an apartment of three with two male roommates. I tried to never go the bathroom in the apartment. Some days I got really sick so this wasn't easy. I remember one week I went on average nine times every day(That week sucked). But I got through it and was able to travel across almost the entire island. It would have been much easier for me to live alone, but that is probably the worst possible thing you can do on study abroad because you go primarily to meet people with different life experiences.


----------

